# IntelliJ IDEA and C++?



## SageQi

Unfortunately IntelliJ IDEA does not support C++ but it does support

Java
JavaScript
CoffeeScript
HTML/XHTML/CSS
XML/XSL
ActionScript/MXML
Python
Ruby/JRuby
Groovy
SQL
PHP
Scala (via separate plugin )
Clojure (initial support via separate plugin )
JavaFX 1 (initial support via separate plugin )
Dart (initial support via separate plugin )
haXe (initial support via separate plugin )
Kotlin (initial support via separate plugin )
TypoScript (initial support via separate plugin )


----------



## xsabrewulf

Would Eclipse be a better IDE then?

I want to focus MAINLY on Java


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

Have you triend Netbeans? I've only tried Eclipse and Netbeans for Java programming and personally prefer the layout and look of Netbeans.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Unfortunately IntelliJ IDEA does not support C++


There is a C/C++ plugin as well: http://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/?idea&pluginId=1373

I can't vouch for its quality though as I've never used it.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer*
> 
> There is a C/C++ plugin as well: http://plugins.jetbrains.com/plugin/?idea&pluginId=1373
> 
> I can't vouch for its quality though as I've never used it.


Huh interesting... never seen it before. Maybe because I never attempted to search for a C++ plugin







?


----------



## xsabrewulf

Does a "plug-in" support all C++ based corrections and suggestions?


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf*
> 
> Does a "plug-in" support all C++ based corrections and suggestions?


I have no idea what this plugin's support is like, you will simply need to try it yourself. Note that plugins are not necessarily afterthoughts in the case of the IDEA platform as they are with many other products. Most of the non-Java functionality for IntelliJ that is officially released by JetBrains (and which make up their smaller products like PyCharm and RubyMine) is in the form of plugins. This is not a JetBrains plugin though, so once again I can't vouch for its quality. It could be amazing or it could be mediocre.


----------



## xsabrewulf

Last question...

It took me a long time to get the hang and to the point where I could code in Java.

Going from Java to C++ will i need to learn everything all over again?


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf*
> 
> Last question...
> 
> It took me a long time to get the hang and to the point where I could code in Java.
> 
> Going from Java to C++ will i need to learn everything all over again?


In terms of structure, C++ and Java are both OOP languages. But the syntax in C++ is very different and also more complicated. In Java the JVM has a special garbage collector which relieves programmers from memory management. In C++ you have to manually specify when and how to manage the memory. Java has the function System.gc() to manually tell the garbage collector to activate though.


----------



## xsabrewulf

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

